# How does defrosted raw shrimp in the fridge last for?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Have a few boxes of frozen ~16/20 count headless shrimp frozen in the freezer but took out 2 to put in the fridge for defrosting a few days ago. 

I'm pretty sure they are defrosted already but have not had time to make them. How long does the defrosted shrimp last in the fridge for? Yes I know -NOT- to refreeze the raw product. 

Thanks for the help and please post source links if you can to your info.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No sources here, but I would say 1-2 days at most after defrosting, as a general rule of thumb.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> No sources here, but I would say 1-2 days at most after defrosting, as a general rule of thumb.


Thanks mate.


----------

